# Adding soffit ventilation



## mozingod (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 2,000 sq foot hip roofed ranch. It has original white aluminum soffeting, but only about 4 of the pieces are vented (on the entire house!), and I'm not even sure if the plywood above those are cut out. After getting some ice damning this past winter, I need to add more ventilation. The roof was recently redone and has plenty of pot vents and ridge vents up top, I just need to add more ventilation to the soffeting.

What's the easiest way to add more? Seems like tearing out pieces here and there will ruin the all the soffeting (as they lock together then get nailed together). Likewise, trying to cut/drill holes into the solid pieces will probably just dent them beyond repair or recognition, if it's even possible.

The only option I thought might work is tearing out something like a 6 foot section on each side of the house, put a J channel to cap the existing pieces, then butt another piece of J channel going the other way  and use that to start a 6 foot section of new vented pieces. So the J channels would secure the free ends and be perpendicular to the house (is that even possible?). I'll paint all the soffeting when I'm done to match. Thoughts?

I'd rather not go through the time and expense of replacing it all with new aluminum, but I will if there's no option.

Let me know if you need any more info, and thanks for any help or ideas you guys might have.


----------



## BrianKiernan (Aug 12, 2010)

The easiest way is to buy small round louvers and drill a hole in each bay.

They make 3" round and with a 3" hole saw you can drill out the plywood and they snap right in.

Then paint to match.

Also more insulation in the attic will help with the ice daming. Blown in pink stuff works great.

If you do put more insulation just make sure you use proper vent in the bays to alow proper air flow through the insulation.

Good Luck


----------



## budro (Aug 15, 2010)

cutting in three inch round vents is exactly the best and cheapest route. just remember that most of the trusses will be on two foot centers. some on sixteen inch but whichever, once you cut one hole you can measure to make sure you stay between them on the others. that hole saw will cut through the vinyl and plywood if you have both. try to stay away from nails as they will dull your bit and make the labor more intense.


----------

